# Studying on a Partner Temporary Visa



## Lee874

Hello,

I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer for. It is in regards to studying in Australia on Partner Temporary Visas 802, 309 and 300.

I am currently on a Student visa and enrolled in TAFE paying full intentional tuition fees. Ideally I would like to attend university but the fees for tuition there are out of my price range.

I notice on the immi website that under 'What you can do in Australia' for both the Partner Temporary Visa 309 and Prospective Marriage visa 300 it lists:

* you are permitted to enter or remain in Australia with your partner, until a decision is made regarding your permanent visa
* you are entitled to work in Australia
** you are entitled to study in Australia, but you will not have access to government funding for tertiary study*
* you may enrol in Australia's medical benefits expenses and hospital care scheme, Medicare.
See: Medicare

While the 802 lists:

* remain in Australia with your partner, until a decision is made regarding your permanent visa
* work in Australia
* *study in Australia, but you will not have access to government funding for tertiary study and will be charged international upfront full fees*
* enrol in Australia's medical benefits expenses and hospital care scheme, Medicare
See: Medicare

My assumption would be that under the temp partner visa 309 I would be able to avoid international tuition fees but would not be eligible for government funding such as a HECS-HELP loan, while on a 802 I would have to pay full up front international fees.

I would like to go to university and avoid these fees. Has anyone had any experience with attending uni while on a Partner Temporary Visas 309? Or is it up to the university's desegregation?

I am currently in a relationship with an Australian citizen, we are willing to marry(in the USA and/or AU) if it would simplify the process but would prefer the de facto rout to allow us to marry at our leisure. (I understand the terms of a De Facto partnership)

Thank you for your time.

Kind regards,

Lee


----------



## CherryRed

Sadly, from my experience (and happy to be proven wrong!!) Universities are black and white in that you are either a PR /Citizen or an International Student. 
However, you can study at TAFE NSW on a Temporary Visa and avoid the International fees. You will pay an additional fee above the standard fee for PR/Citizens but could save you $$$ and give you accreditation/fast track to Uni once you get your PR 
Most temporary visa holders are eligible to study at TAFE NSW. The enrolment process and conditions are different to those for local students and international students (on a student visa).

Your enrolment in TAFE NSW is subject to the availability of places and payment of fees. You'll also need to meet any entry requirements for your chosen course.

Most temporary visa holders pay tuition fees and the TAFE NSW fee to study at TAFE NSW. You must pay the fees that apply to your course, unless you are exempt. You are not able to obtain your course results and awards if any fees are due.

Enrolment is only accepted in courses that do not extend beyond the expiry date of your visa.

If your visa does not have an expiry date you can still enrol, but TAFE NSW is not responsible for the non-completion of a course if the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) requires you to leave Australia.

Call the TAFE campus 131 601, punch in your post code and talk with the college/campus Temporary Visa Holders Officer.


----------



## aherzog

hey lee,
could you find out anything yet? cause im pretty much in the same situation.and would be very much interested in any information you might have found out so far.
cheers aline


----------



## SoniaSonia

*Partner Temp 309 Visa and Studying*

Hi CherryRed
I was really interested in your reply. I have plans to continue studying at TAFE and now that I have this visa I was unsure whether I would still have to pay international fees.

Is there any other information about paying domestic fees or the tier above that you can provide?

To be able to continue my studies without paying international fees would be a godsend as I don't really want to have to wait until I have full PR status to continue studying. I want to use my future Diploma to start my business.

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## julia0345

To avoid the International fees. You will pay an additional fee above the standard fee for PR/Citizens.


----------



## pitney

*Route into Teaching*

Hi there,

I am in a similar situation and wondered if anyone could give me any advice on what the best route into teaching would be?

I'm currently on a working holiday visa - my second year- and my partner is Australian. We met 6 months after I entered the country. We are in a committed ongoing relationship and have lived together for over a year. When my working holiday visa expires, I would like to get a De Facto Visa so I can stay in the country.

I currently have a BA Hons degree in the UK where I studied 6 years ago and I would like to go back to study to become a secondary school teacher.

My main questions are:

* Will the De Facto Visa allow me to enrol on a Diploma of Education (secondary) on a part time basis? Because I will be an international student, the fees are approximately $20,000 and I would need to be working in order to support myself. Are there any restrictions at all?

* I am looking to commence study in 2013 and people have mentioned its probably best for me to wait until I get PR. Is there any way that I can apply for the De Facto visa now as in two years time - August 2013 or thereabouts I would be near to getting permanent residency - is it as simple as this applying? I don't want to wait too long to do it as after 10 years my results from my BA are irrelevant.

*Are there any other government funded or more accessible ways of getting into teaching that anyone knows about? I do have teaching experience - not very recent - but wondered if there was anything in place to attract international people in becoming teachers in Australia. There are schemes but they are aimed purely at PR's. My grades and degree are of a good standard and I'd be interested if anyone knew of any schemes.

*Finally, does anyone know if there is any information out there which compares courses? I know there are Australian league tables but I want to find out which are the best universities to do this kind of diploma since I'll be paying a lot of money for it!

I'm thinking of just biting the bullet and enrolling. My other option is going back home to do it, but my concern is that my partners trade is very specialised and I think we would struggle to find him this work back home which he really loves, plus we are settled in Australia and don't want to leave.

Thank you in advance! I really appreciate you taking the time to read.


----------



## Bear

Hi,

If you have been living together for a year and in a relationship for a year minimum you can apply for De Facto now. You do not need to wait for your WHV to be up.

C


----------



## srinathsoma

Hi srinath
my wife is in 457 visa and i am currently in studnet visa with no further stay condition can any one please tell me how to convert to dependent visa Thank you


----------



## CherryRed

SoniaSonia said:


> Hi CherryRed
> I was really interested in your reply. I have plans to continue studying at TAFE and now that I have this visa I was unsure whether I would still have to pay international fees.
> 
> Is there any other information about paying domestic fees or the tier above that you can provide?
> 
> To be able to continue my studies without paying international fees would be a godsend as I don't really want to have to wait until I have full PR status to continue studying. I want to use my future Diploma to start my business.
> 
> Any advice is welcome.


Sorry for the delay in responding. Have you talked to a TAFE Campus Temporary Visa Holder Officer yet? The following link will give you more specific info: https://www.tafensw.edu.au/courses/enrol/guide/visa_holder.htm I really recommend calling the TVH Officer at the TAFE you want to apply to ( or call the general number 131601) as the normal customer service officers at TAFE may not know the full enrollment process for Temp Visas as they normally only deal with PR enrollment. Please call the TAFE for more specific info, but generally you pay the standard course fee as outlined on the course outline webpage.


----------

